# Python Bites!



## leighkirra (Nov 20, 2013)

So, the day finally came.. I was bitten by my MDC python for the first time yesterday. I had tried using the listerine, but he was pretty resilent.0 After about ten minutes and a blue hand, a whole bottle of water tipped over his head, he released his grip! He had managed to grip between my thumb and fingers and bit from the inside to outside of my hand and was coiled around my hand and wrist, hiding his head. GOOD JOB ON HIS PART!

I'm hestitant to attempt to get him out again as he keeps going for my hand through the glass. *Any ideas on this?* He was a rescue adoption from the RSPCA and I got him about four months ago, so his situation and temperament beforehand was unknown. 

Which gets me to my point... What's the worst you been bitten, how long did it take for your snake to release? The size of the snake AND importantly, battle wounds! Here's mine!




(excuse the broken pinky)


----------



## Grogshla (Nov 20, 2013)

got you good mate!! I haven't been tagged and coiled on but been tagged in defence by mainly antaresia snakes. I think the shock of them stricking hard is worse than the actual pain from the bite but still a shock.


----------



## leighkirra (Nov 20, 2013)

Indeed! I'm slowly starting to bruise in places! The shock is definietly worse than the bite :? First experience and I may have freaked out a little. But realsing it doesn't hurt all that much is a relief.


----------



## Grogshla (Nov 20, 2013)

It is natural to be shocked and freaked out. One of my biggest fears in life was being bitten by snakes. Now that I own them I am much better but it does take a bit of time.


----------



## raycam01_au (Nov 20, 2013)

Like a bike, just get up and go again.

 i just get used to my boys and girls and their body language, never been hit once except for the little ones, they are no worries,


----------



## Snowman (Nov 20, 2013)

Sounds like a feeding response. They can be pretty hungry this time of year.


----------



## origami (Nov 20, 2013)

nice bite there, must be hungry, I'd give it a good feed and try again the next day. May be hook him out or open and let him come out at his leasure.

I got nipped good last night. I knew she was hungry and i tried to pick her up and my hand was too close and she latched on for a few minutes, first response was damn snake, saw it in my mind before she did it, second thought was wheres my camera.

so cleaned her tub while she tried to strangle my hand 

gotta love it


----------



## leighkirra (Nov 20, 2013)

origami said:


> nice bite there, must be hungry, I'd give it a good feed and try again the next day. May be hook him out or open and let him come out at his leasure.
> 
> I got nipped good last night. I knew she was hungry and i tried to pick her up and my hand was too close and she latched on for a few minutes, first response was damn snake, saw it in my mind before she did it, second thought was wheres my camera.
> 
> ...




Yeah, it was a day out from feed day. Thank you for the advice! I'll definietly try that. This past week he started making loud wheezing/coughinh sounds (unsure how to explain it) and has been less active and keeping his head high. So I made an appointment with the vet tomorrow (soonest I could). Safe than sorry! I'll update how that goes and how easy getting him out is! 

My second thought was camera after the shock! I wish I had of gotten one while he was attached though!


----------



## origami (Nov 20, 2013)

is he in shed? sounds like an respiratory infection. sounds bad if he needs to bend up to breathe. turn the heat up for 24/7. the vet will most likely inject with antibiotics. guess it would be a bad idea to open his mouth to check for mucous. would hate to try to inject him.


----------



## sacred_DUC (Nov 20, 2013)

listerine? well if it helps the python Metholated spirits is best way snakes hate it recieved few bites and feed bites and metho is best only method i will use


----------



## Snakewoman (Nov 20, 2013)

Ooh, that's a good one! 

The first 5 pics are of a bite I received from a Diamond I had who thought I was lunch when I was trying to clean his tank. He broke off a tooth with that bite. The next 2 are a spotted I had trying to eat me and the aftermath. The last ones are from my female MD who also thought I was food.


----------



## Jr.HerpKeeper (Nov 20, 2013)

Tahlia said:


> Ooh, that's a good one!
> 
> The first 5 pics are of a bite I received from a Diamond I had who thought I was lunch when I was trying to clean his tank. He broke off a tooth with that bite. The next 2 are a spotted I had trying to eat me and the aftermath. The last ones are from my female MD who also thought I was food.


Ouch!!


----------



## Performa (Nov 20, 2013)

What a hit!!!! The snake must be a good size. Can you post a pic of the culprit leighkirra


----------



## leighkirra (Nov 21, 2013)

Took him to the vet today, he had some bacteria in his mouth and a litle mucous (she did a mouth swab and looked at that) so he's on antibitotics. The vet injected him today, but will let me Saturday when I go, so I do not have to keep going back. He was relatively calm, a little jumpy when getting him out, but no bites! and only got a little upset when he was given his injection. His last shed was approx. a month ago. He seems to have settled down.

- - - Updated - - -

Mum was with me freaking out alot more than I did and tipped a little metho and didn't react at all. If anything made him worse! So water it was.

- - - Updated - - -

He's my little profile picture 
got that just after a feed!


----------



## Snakewoman (Nov 22, 2013)

He's beautiful! Good job on getting the open mouth shot too, that can be hard to catch!


----------



## origami (Nov 22, 2013)

very nice looking snake  mums always freak out more, just make sure they stay out of the way. hehe


----------



## SpilotaFreak78 (Nov 22, 2013)

Ive been tagged and coiled on by my carpets, both Diamonds at this stage. Freaked me out the first time as it took ten minutes to get her off, this was a feed response this first time, enticed her with a rat, got internal bruising on my hand for a week and couldn't use hand very well for a couple of days at work. Second time was one of the males, he had a shedding issue, shed left over his eyes and nose. Got him off with pinching the skin under the lower jaw, it seems to work, but not with all the taggers who won't release. I wouldn't suggest deliberately choking them but putting your hands soldily over their throat and letting them know you mean business seems to get them into survival mode and they release


----------



## Ellannn (Nov 22, 2013)

This wasn't a very fun place to bitten by my jungle. I actually got very sick a couple of hours after, vomiting and such. I went to the doctors and my doctor thought that it was because my jungle must have had some bacteria in his saliva. It was my fault though, made the mistake of leaving his large enclosure open whilst turning around to pick up a f/t rat out of a bucket. He was really hungry that day apparently.


----------



## SpilotaFreak78 (Nov 22, 2013)

So whats the weirdest spots people have been bitten in? I mostly get tagged on the hands, sometimes the arms. I've gotten a tag on my knee and also on my left side. Not on the face yet thank God!


----------



## Ellannn (Nov 22, 2013)

Serpentaria said:


> So whats the weirdest spots people have been bitten in? I mostly get tagged on the hands, sometimes the arms. I've gotten a tag on my knee and also on my left side. Not on the face yet thank God!



I couldn't imagine anything worse than being tagged on the face!


----------



## BrandonVenom (Nov 22, 2013)

Nice!..Looks like he lit you up pretty good! haha


----------



## Joemal (Nov 22, 2013)

Serpentaria said:


> So whats the weirdest spots people have been bitten in? I mostly get tagged on the hands, sometimes the arms. I've gotten a tag on my knee and also on my left side. Not on the face yet thank God!


Hands ,arms ,legs , chest ,back of the neck ,elbow ,forehead and many near misses to the face .


----------



## SpilotaFreak78 (Nov 22, 2013)

back of the neck, that seems like a nasty one! How'd that happen, wait were you letting one sit around your neck like most of us do? I push my luck each time I do that with some of my more skittish ones, I'm just waiting for a face tag or something similar to happen I guess!


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 22, 2013)

Descent sized snake to cop a bite from! You're just lucky I guess lol 

I've got a young hybrid thing that always seems to want to "go the chomp" but luckily never has. He always seems to get a bit feisty when the kids roll up with their friends and want a hold him. Meantime I'm wondering how their parents will react when they get hammered by it  

I've got a 6 1/2ft Water python I've never trusted since he attached himself one afternoon onto the inner part of my ear...still he's a good boy (normally :lol

Persistence and patience is the key. Just be brave


----------



## Snakewoman (Nov 22, 2013)

Serpentaria said:


> So whats the weirdest spots people have been bitten in? I mostly get tagged on the hands, sometimes the arms. I've gotten a tag on my knee and also on my left side. Not on the face yet thank God!



I was bitten on the breast by an adult spotted python I had, that was awkward...



moosenoose said:


> I've got a 6 1/2ft Water python I've never trusted since he attached himself one afternoon onto the inner part of my ear..



OUCH!!! Bad luck if you didn't want that ear pierced. My water python is still young and not tiny but not big either and she can be a bit flighty when I first get her out. I hate it when she comes at my face but I have short arms so there's not always much I can do about it.


----------



## Lewi_11 (Nov 22, 2013)

Serpentaria said:


> So whats the weirdest spots people have been bitten in? I mostly get tagged on the hands, sometimes the arms. I've gotten a tag on my knee and also on my left side. Not on the face yet thank God!



I've been tagged on the face/forehead by a 6 foot Jungle carpet. Needless to say, it was certainly not a fun experience. Wounds from my hairline to my eyebrow, got off lucky, if it had been a tad lower, would've gotten me right in the eye.


----------



## Joemal (Nov 22, 2013)

Serpentaria said:


> back of the neck, that seems like a nasty one! How'd that happen, wait were you letting one sit around your neck like most of us do? I push my luck each time I do that with some of my more skittish ones, I'm just waiting for a face tag or something similar to happen I guess!


I was carrying Scrubby out of the shed over my shoulder to show some people and she swung round and tagged me on the neck just under the hair line .Didn't notice it till I had a shower later on and found I had a large amount of dried blood in my hair .


----------



## SpilotaFreak78 (Nov 22, 2013)

Yeah but now you've probably got a good idea of what the inside of a snakes mouth looks like close up!


----------



## canidaevulpes (Nov 22, 2013)

On the face...


----------



## Snakewoman (Nov 22, 2013)

^Must have hacked you hard to bruise like that. :?


----------



## canidaevulpes (Nov 22, 2013)

Tahlia said:


> ^Must have hacked you hard to bruise like that. :?



Yeah, I can't see a food bite to the face from a 6 foot water python ever turning out well


----------



## SpilotaFreak78 (Nov 22, 2013)

snake hickey!


----------



## southy (Nov 22, 2013)

i once got one from a yearling diamond on the eye, didn't actually get my eye but either side of it. had a black eye for a few days. try explaining that to people you weren't in a fight over the weekend and it was a snake bite!


----------



## Snakewoman (Nov 23, 2013)

canidaevulpes said:


> Yeah, I can't see a food bite to the face from a 6 foot water python ever turning out well



No way. It'll make your eyes water!


----------



## borntobnude (Nov 23, 2013)

I think I have been bitten about 20 times by the same snake in the last week 

would love to show pics but the poor little hatchie is so angry and funny no one can stop laughing to take a picture . 
Now that it has shed and is all cleaned up we will not touch it for a week or so and let it calm down ( hopefully )


----------



## longqi (Nov 23, 2013)

when snakes latch on as feeding responses you are much better off getting 2 or 3 good feeds into them before playing again


----------



## Sami-Lochy (Nov 23, 2013)

I have a jungle, and we call him snappy, he was going up over my shoulder and it made me tense my neck when he slid past it, accidently moved my neck really quick towards him, and I look behind me and he is latching onto my hair. Not very nice! But probably a lot better than a lot of these other stories.


----------



## Panther_brad (Nov 24, 2013)

borntobnude said:


> I think I have been bitten about 20 times by the same snake in the last week
> 
> would love to show pics but the poor little hatchie is so angry and funny no one can stop laughing to take a picture .
> Now that it has shed and is all cleaned up we will not touch it for a week or so and let it calm down ( hopefully )



Good luck I have a hatchie and its crazy bites me all the time and gets all coiled up in defense mode ready to strike every time I walk past the viv

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## caliherp (Nov 25, 2013)

Panther_brad said:


> Good luck I have a hatchie and its crazy bites me all the time and gets all coiled up in defense mode ready to strike every time I walk past the viv
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk



I think its time for you to access your enclosure to figure out why exactly your snake is so stressed. It can be a number of factors, such as inadequate hides, to hot, to cold, to much human traffic, bright lights, uncovered sides of the enclosure(mainly glass tanks) etc. Don't take this the wrong way, im not having a go at you. Im just trying to help. 

Regards, Patrick


P.S face bites are the worst. My last two bites were in the face. YAY GREENS!!!


----------



## Panther_brad (Nov 25, 2013)

caliherp said:


> I think its time for you to access your enclosure to figure out why exactly your snake is so stressed. It can be a number of factors, such as inadequate hides, to hot, to cold, to much human traffic, bright lights, uncovered sides of the enclosure(mainly glass tanks) etc. Don't take this the wrong way, im not having a go at you. Im just trying to help.
> 
> Regards, Patrick
> 
> ...



My viv has glass front but none of the other things you said should be an issue in my viv and yea haven't had a face my mines a little darwin so not going to be little for ever

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## junglelover01 (Nov 25, 2013)

My big woma girl smashed my little brother on the hand and coiled him up the other day. she's extremely placid, so I don't know what he did to annoy her...but then again he's been bitten by all my snakes and they never touch me. I think he's too fearless a handler and doesn't read their body language. He'd already been chomped by his own spotted earlier that day too! I would've got the camera, but my mum was freaking out wanting me to get it off him


----------



## mungus (Nov 25, 2013)

Ellannn said:


> This wasn't a very fun place to bitten by my jungle. I actually got very sick a couple of hours after, vomiting and such. I went to the doctors and my doctor thought that it was because my jungle must have had some bacteria in his saliva. It was my fault though, made the mistake of leaving his large enclosure open whilst turning around to pick up a f/t rat out of a bucket. He was really hungry that day apparently.



Lucky you were not facing the other way……….could of been worse, especially with a feeding response……grab, attach and twist……if ya know what i mean


----------



## Ellannn (Nov 26, 2013)

mungus said:


> Lucky you were not facing the other way……….could of been worse, especially with a feeding response……grab, attach and twist……if ya know what i mean



Haha! I'm so lucky that didn't happen! That would be absolutely terrible lol!


----------



## Mitella (Nov 27, 2013)

I don't get bites often, last snake that bit me was a BTS.
About a year ago I got tagged/latched on by a 7ft coastal(feeding response) and it hurt...just a bit!


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Nov 27, 2013)

This thread brought back some memories. I still have small scars from snake bites I got years ago. A constant reminder of their 'love'. :lol:


----------



## Marquis (Dec 1, 2013)

From the amount of blood my intergrade has made me lose, I think I had better check with the local blood bank to see if they have any of my type spare


----------



## Trimeresurus (Dec 1, 2013)




----------



## SpilotaFreak78 (Dec 6, 2013)

just 15 minutes ago while trying to do a spot clean, Hestia, aka Mad Maggie (part former name and part her aggressive hunger for food all the time!) decides she is hungry. This is typical, feed day is over the weekend, not my first tag today, but its the first to draw alot of blood like this. Enjoy the gore.


----------



## princessparrot (Dec 6, 2013)

Anyone got some woma bites? Little girl striked at me for the first time today but missed 
Though I am honestly kind of looking forward to my first tag I don't want to encourage it


----------



## jakethomas (Dec 6, 2013)

8 foot male Diamond python. Three years ago Christmas Eve.


----------



## princessparrot (Dec 6, 2013)

jakethomas said:


> 8 foot male Diamond python. Three years ago Christmas Eve.


Nice christmas present


----------



## jakethomas (Dec 6, 2013)

Sure was. Still got him back in cage.


----------



## Scaleyfoot (Dec 6, 2013)

Ouch. Getting hit in the face is what I dread most ha ha.


----------



## adderboy (Dec 6, 2013)

B_HERP said:


> Ouch. Getting hit in the face is what I dread most ha ha.



One of Pythoninfinite's large NSW carpets struck me in the face a few years back. Gave me a shock but it upset my daughter more. She was watching and burst into tears. I think Jamie almost did too trying to apologise. I was just left mopping up the blood.

No photos though, darn it.

S


----------



## leighkirra (Dec 10, 2013)

jakethomas said:


> 8 foot male Diamond python. Three years ago Christmas Eve.



How did that happen?!


----------



## jakethomas (Dec 10, 2013)

leighkirra said:


> How did that happen?!


No idea. One minute best snake, next hates everyone.


----------



## Chessa (Feb 2, 2014)

My Woma trying to eat my hands. Again. Let go eventually!


----------



## Raymonde (Feb 2, 2014)

Its not a very impressive bite as such, but i always thought this is such a nice photo of my woma, my snake bracelet. She is a lot bigger now but hasn't bitten me in ages as i am better at recognising her moods. I just still like using it to shock my none reptile loving friends and family. Their response is usually something like 'why were you talking pictures, shouldn't you be trying to remove the snake'.


----------



## RSPcrazy (Feb 3, 2014)

Nice close up, this little one was stuck on my hand for a good 15 minutes. I figured since her mouth was full, I would clean her tub.


----------



## Jazzz (Feb 3, 2014)

Such a meany!


----------



## longqi (Feb 3, 2014)

I better not put any retic bites up

Sinews veins tendons stitches etc etc

So many feeding bites here
You must all keep them hungry??


----------



## tahnia666 (Feb 3, 2014)

longqi said:


> I better not put any retic bites up
> 
> Sinews veins tendons stitches etc etc
> 
> ...


Go on [MENTION=20112]longqi[/MENTION] put one up 








I've been tagged a few times by my coastal never had a feeding bite though only strikes, luckily I don't think he's all that serious about it lol unless I actually see the blood I can't tell if he's even connected with teeth  


Sent from my HTC Velocity 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Snakewoman (Feb 3, 2014)

longqi said:


> I better not put any retic bites up
> 
> Sinews veins tendons stitches etc etc



Aw, come on! It would make this thread even more awesome! Those snake have huge heads and teeth, I'd like to see what they can do.


----------



## ackiekid01 (Feb 5, 2014)

Jazzz said:


> View attachment 305057
> 
> Such a meany!


Theres a bit of red on your albino there......must be a new morph lol


----------



## Darlyn (Feb 5, 2014)

Yeah, come on Peter, stop boasting we wanna look.
Strong stomach morbid curiousity.


----------



## Jazzz (Feb 6, 2014)

ackiekid01 said:


> Theres a bit of red on your albino there......must be a new morph lol



just a bit of battle paint 

covering herself in the blood of her slain!


----------



## Trimeresurus (Feb 6, 2014)

longqi said:


> I better not put any retic bites up
> 
> Sinews veins tendons stitches etc etc
> 
> ...



I'd love to see those, if you don't feel like posting them here could you please pm me?


----------

